# Two different takes on the same pen



## mmayo (Mar 15, 2014)

Here is my usual setup. 







Here is my new setup with a folding light tent. 






Comments and suggestions?


----------



## JohnU (Mar 15, 2014)

While the dark background really gives it an elegant look, especially with the darkness and mirror, the white background shows off the color and character of the wood, guessing Paduak from here, and the true color of the wood and plating.


----------



## StuartCovey (Mar 17, 2014)

Those are some big differences!  You can hardly tell its a gold pen in the first pic, plus you can see the grain a lot better in the second.
The second is defiantly a better photo!


----------



## eranox (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm not a photograph expert by any means.  That said, the color of the hardware is difficult to discern in the first photo.  I had thought it to be chrome, but your second pic makes it clear.  It seems like the colors in the second photo are much more true (truer?).  Just a layman's perspective.


----------



## plantman (Mar 17, 2014)

# 2 all the way!!! Realy makes your craftsmanship in pen turning and photo ability stand out.   Jim  S


----------



## Tom T (Mar 17, 2014)

If they are the same pen.  Tithe second one shows it off truer and better.
It is a very nice pen.  Great job.  And thanks for sharing the two photos, what a diffrence.


----------



## jeweler53 (Mar 25, 2014)

I like #1 better. I wonder if the camera was set for "AWB". If so the picture might benefit from a tweak in the contrast to account for the fact that the first pic has almost no "light" tones


----------



## ossaguy (Mar 25, 2014)

I think they both look great!

I wish I could take photos like that.

Can I ask what pen kit that is? I like the elegant & clean lines.

Outstanding job on both the pens and the photos!


Steve


----------



## mmayo (Mar 30, 2014)

ossaguy said:


> I think they both look great!
> 
> I wish I could take photos like that.
> 
> ...



I used an Orion kits from WoodTurningz in gold. It is simple, but elegant and writes well thanks to the rollerball.


----------



## mmayo (Mar 30, 2014)

*Light balance*



jeweler53 said:


> I like #1 better. I wonder if the camera was set for "AWB". If so the picture might benefit from a tweak in the contrast to account for the fact that the first pic has almost no "light" tones



I used a small 18% gray card and determined this white balance using it.  I have very cheap lights at this point and will perhaps purchase matched daylight balanced lights soon.


----------



## SteveG (Mar 30, 2014)

I am not an accomplished photographer. That said, I agree, in general, with the critique so far. Both are very nice photos, but the first one lies about some aspects of the pen's appearance. So if you just want to present a dramatic photo as part of your presentation, it is great. But if you wanted to sell (or give) this specific pen to someone who is selecting based on the picture, you could have trouble.

 I am hopeful that I will some day be able to take photos as nice as these two.


----------

